# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Налоги в книге доходов и расходов (УСН)

## djes92

Здравствуйте!

*У меня проблема, в книге доходов и расходов не отображаются налоги (Фсс, Фсс нс,фомс,пфр).* 

Я сделал "начисление зарплаты" , потом  "ведомости в кассу", далее в кассе создал РКО , где видом операции является "выплата заработной платы по ведомостям" и автоматом заполнил ее. Все операции естественно провел и сохранил.

Если в "зарплате" делать "отчет о налогах" , то все налоги(Фсс, Фсс нс,фомс,пфр) отражаются правильно. Если делать "анализ состояния налогового учета по УСН" , то в  "оплате труда" программа выдает правильную цифру , а вот в "налоги взносы и НДФЛ" не выдает ничего, хотя если зайти в этот пункт , то выдает отчет со всеми правильными налогами. (Фсс, Фсс нс,фомс,пфр).
В "книге доходов и расходов" тоже не показываются налоги.

Вопрос такой, что нужно сделать чтоб налоги (фсс,фсс нс,пфр...)  отражались в книге доходов и расходов?

Версия сборки: 1с 8.2 бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 (3.0.13.7).

Приложение.

1.jpg


Заранее,Всем спасибо!!!

----------


## avddev

Да все можно но смотреть надо там для того чтобы налоги попали в книгу доходов и расходов необходимы условия - заработная плата относится к деятельности по УСН и налоги начислены и они же уплочены т.е. вы начислили зар плату и налоги и платежным поручением их оплатили и только в этом случае они попадут в книгу. Что касается НДФЛ он тоже попадает после оплаты. А заработная плата у вас попала потому что вы ее выдали - создали РКО. Т.е. при УСН не забывайте про кассовый метод ведения учета.

----------

